# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للضرر

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=center]* 
*طلاق للضرر
=================================
الطعن رقم 028 لسنة 29 مكتب فنى 13 صفحة رقم 482 
بتاريخ 18-04-1962
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إشترط الشارع للقضاء بالتطليق ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين . و إذا كان يبين من الحكم و محضر الجلسة أن المحكمة ناقشت الطرفين و عجزت عن الإصلاح بينهما و أصرت الزوجة على طلب التطليق و ثبت لدى المحكمة إضرار الزوج بزوجته إضراراً لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و إستدل على ذلك بأدلة سائغة مما يستقل بتقديره قاضى الموضوع فإنه لا يكون قد خالف القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 28 لسنة 29 ق ، جلسة 1962/4/18 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0019 لسنة 35 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 697 
بتاريخ 29-03-1967
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 4 
النص فى المادة 10 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية على أنه " إذا إدعت الزوجة إضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما يجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضى التفريق " يدل على أن معيار الضرر الذى لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و يجيز التطليق هو معيار شخص لا مادى . 

( الطعن رقم 19 لسنة 35 ق ، جلسة 1967/3/29 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0016 لسنة 38 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 979 
بتاريخ 05-06-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
تقضى المادة 280 من لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية التى أحالت إليها المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 462 لسنة 1955 ، بأن تصدر الأحكام طبقاً للمدون فى هذه اللائحة و لأرجح الأقوال فى مذهب أبى حنيفة فيما عدا الأحوال التى ينص فيها قانون المحاكم الشرعية على قواعد خاصة فتصدر الأحكام طبقاً لها . و إذ كان المشرع بعد أن نقل حكم التطليق للضرر من مذهب مالك ، لم يحل فى إثباته إلى هذا المذهب ، كما لزم ينص على قواعد خاصة فى هذا الشأن ، فيتعين الرجوع فى قواعد الإثبات المتصلة بذات الدليل إلى أرجح الأقوال فى مذهب أبى حنيفة عملاً بما تنص عليه المادة 280 سالفة الذكر ، فتكون البينة من رجلين أو من رجل و أمرأتين فى خصوص التطليق للضرر . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0016 لسنة 38 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 979 
بتاريخ 05-06-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 5 
لما كانت الطاعنة قد أقامت دعواها ضد المطعون عليه طلب تطليقها منه طلقة بائنة للضرر عملاً بحكم المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، و كان ما أضافته الطاعنة أمام محكمة الإستئناف من أن المطعون عليه أمتنع عن الإنفاق عليها بعد أن تزوجها ، يعد طلباً جديداً - يختلف فى موضوعه عن الطلب الأول ، لأن الطلاق بسبب عدم الإنفاق يقع رجعياً ، و له أحكام مختلفة أوردتها المواد 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 ، و بالتالى فلا يجوز قبول هذا الطلب الجديد أمام محكمة الإستئناف ، عملاً بما تقضى به المادة 321 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1931 بلائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية من أنه لا يجوز للخصوم أن يقدموا فى الإستئناف طلبات بدعاوى جديدة غير الدعاوى الأصلية ، إلا بطريق الدفع للدعوى الأصلية ، و هى من المواد التى أبقى عليها القانون رقم 462 لسنة 1955 . لما كان ذلك فإن النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بأنه لم يرد على طلب التطليق لعدم الإنفاق يكون غير منتج . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0016 لسنة 38 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 979 
بتاريخ 05-06-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 6 
إذ كان الثابت فى الدعوى أن المطعون عليه - الزوج - قدم بين مستنداته إلى محكمة الموضوع تقريراً من مستشفى فيينا علق عليه بأن الطاعنة - زوجته - كانت حاملاً منه قبل أن يعقد عليها ، و أنه أحبها ووقف منها موقف الرجولة ، لأنه كان فى إستطاعته ألا يتزوجها ، كما قدم شهادتين من رجال الشرطة بالنمسا بأن الطاعنة كانت تقيم معه قبل الزواج فى مسكن واحد ، و ذلك رداً على إدعائها بأنها لم تدرس أخلاقه الدراسة الكافية قبل الزواج ، و قد تمسكت الطاعنة أمام محكمة الموضوع بأن هذا القذف الشائن من المطعون عليه فى حقها كان تنفيذاً لوعيده أمام السفير المصرى بالنمسا بأنه سيستخدم كل وسيلة للتشهير بها لو أقامت عليه دعوى بالطلاق ، و أن هذا يكفى لإثبات الضرر بما لا يمكن معه إستدامة العشرة . و لما كانت العبارات التى أوردها المطعون عليه على النحو السالف البيان لا يستلزمها الدفاع فى القضية التى رفعتها عليه الطاعنة بطلب تطليقها منه للضرر ذلك أن مجرد قول الطاعنة بأن فترة الخطبة كانت من القصر بحيث لم تسمح لها بالتعرف على أخلاق المطعون عليه ، كما أن رغبته فى التدليل على حبه لها ووقوفه منها موقف الرجولة ، لم يكن يستلزم أن يتهمها فى خلقها و عفتها مدعياً بأنها كانت على علاقه غير شرعية به ، و حملت منه قبل الزواج . لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إنتهى إلى أن تلك العبارات يقتضيها حق الدفاع فى الدعوى فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه . و إذ كان الموضوع صالح للفصل فيه ، و كان ما نسبه المطعون عليه إلى الطاعنة على الوجه المتقدم ينطوى على مضارة لا يمكن مع وجودها إستدامة العشرة الزوجية بينهما ، فإنه يتعين القضاء بتطليق الطاعنة من المطعون عليه طلقة بائنة للضرر عملاً بحكم المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 . 

( الطعن رقم 16 لسنة 38 ق ، جلسة 1974/6/5 ) 



=================================
الطعن رقم 0046 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 20-02-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 1 
النص فى المادة " السادسة " من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، يدل على أن من حق الزوجة أن ترفع دعوى جديدة تطلب فيها التطليق لذات السبب و هو الضرر ، على أن تستند فى ذلك إلى وقائع مغايرة لتلك التى رفعت الدعوى الأولى على أساسها . لما كان ذلك و كان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أن الموضوع مختلف فى الدعويين ، لأن الدعوى الأولى رفعت عن الوقائع السابقة عليها ، أما الدعوى الماثلة فهى عن واقعة أخرى إستجدت بعد صدور الحكم فى الدعوى الأولى إذ حدثت عند إنصراف المطعون عليها عقب نظر الإستئناف المرفوع عن دعوى الطاعنة ، و لما كان من حق المطعون عليها أن ترفع دعواها بالتطليق عن هذه الواقعة الجديدة لتدفع عن نفسها الضرر الذى إدعت أثناء قيام الحياة الزوجية دون أن يلزم لذلك أن تكون مقيمة مع زوجها ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى السابقة الفصل فيها لا يكون قد خالف القانون . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0046 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 20-02-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه إذا كررت الزوجة شكواها طالبة التطليق لإضرار الزوج بها بعد رفض طلبها بالتفريق و لم تثبت ما تشكو منه ، فإنه يتعين أن يبعث القاضى حكمين على النحو المبين بالمواد من 7 إلى 11 من القانون المذكور ، و هو حكم مأخوذ من مذهب الإمام مالك فى أحكام الشقاق بين الزوجين . و لما كان الثابت أن المطعون عليها أقامت دعواها الأولى طالبة التطليق للضرر ، و قضى برفضهاَ نهائياً لعجزها عن الإثبات ثم أقامت دعواها الحالية بنفس الطلبات و قضى فيها إبتدائيا بالتطليق ، و لما كانت محكمة الإستئناف بعد أن ألغت حكم محكمة أول درجة بالتطليق - لعدم الإطمئنان إلى أقوال شهود المطعون عليها - قد مضت فى نظر الدعوى و قضت ببعث الحكمين تطبيقاً لماَ يوجبه القانون على النحو سالف البيان ، النعى على الحكم يكون فى غير محله . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0046 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 20-02-1974
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
مؤدى نصوص المواد الثامنة و التاسعة و العاشرة و الحادية عشر من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أن المشروع خول الحكمين أن يتعرفاَ أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلاَ جهدهماَ فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرارها و إذا عجزاَ عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو الزوجين معاً أو جهل الحال و لم يعرف من أى جانب كانت الإساءة قررا التفريق بينهماَ بطلقة بائنة ، و إذا إختلف الحكمان أمرهماَ القاضى بمعاودة البحث ، فإن إستمر الخلاف بينهما حكم غيرهما ، و على الحكمين أن يرفعاَ إلى القاضى ما يقرران ، و على القاضى أن يحكم بمقتضاه . و هذه الأحكام مستمدة من فقه المالكية ، و من المنصوص عليه فيه أن الحكمين طريقهماَ الحكم لا الشهادة و لا الوكالة و لو كان من جهة الزوجين لأن الحكم فى اللغة هو الحاكم ، فإن إتفقاَ الحكمان نفذ حكمهماَ ووجب على الحاكم إمضاؤه من غير تعقيب و لو خالف مذهبه ، و إن إختلفاَ فطلق أحدهماَ و لم يطلق الآخر ، فلا يكون هناك فراق لأن إلى كل واحد منهما ماَ إلى صاحبه بإجتماعهماَ عليه . و لما كان الثابت من الحكم المطعون فيه أن الحكمين الآخرين ، كسابقيهماَ إختلفاَ و لم يقرراَ بجهل الحال ، و كان يتعين أزاء إختلافهماَ أن تكلفهماَ المحكمة بمعاودة البحث تطبيقاً لحكم المادة العاشرة من القانون ، و إذ إستنتج الحكم جهل الحال من إختلاف الحكمين ، و قضى بتطليق المطعون عليها مع أن المشرع ترك للحكمين بجهل الحال و بالتفريق بين الزوجين تبعاً لذلك ، على أن يحكم القاضى بالتطليق حسبما قراره عملاً بحكم المادتين التاسعة و الحادية عشر من القانون ، لماَ كان ما تقدم فإن الحكم يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون 

( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 40 ق ، جلسة 1974/2/20 ) 

=================================
الطعن رقم 018 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 378 
بتاريخ 12-02-1975
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التى تشترط للقضاء بالتطليق ثبوت الضرر بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة و عجز القاضى عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين ، جاءت خلواً من وجوب مثول الزوجين بشخصهما أمام المحكمة ، و إذ كان البين من الصورة الرسمية لمحضر جلسة أول أبريل سنة 1970 أمام محكمة أول درجة إن كلا من الطاعن و المطعون عليه قد أناب عنه وكيلاً مفوضاً بالصلح و أن وكيل المطعون عليها رفضه على حين قبله وكيل الطاعن ، فإن ذلك يكفى لإثبات عجز المحكمة عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1499
بتاريخ 26-11-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مفاد المادة السادسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 أنه إذا إدعت الزوجة على زوجها إضراره بها و أقامت دعوى بتطليقها منه و رفضت دعواها لعجزها عن إثبات الضرر ، فإن من حقها أن ترفع دعوى جديدة تطالب فيها التطليق لذات السبب و هو الضرر على أن تستند فى ذلك إلى الوقائع مغايرة لتلك التى رفعت الدعوى الأولى على أساسها . و إذ كان البين من الأوراق أن سند الطاعنة فى طلب التطليق فى الدعوى الأولى كان قائماً على أساس إعتداء المطعون عليه الذى أصابها بتليف فى أحدى رئتيها و رفض طلبها المبنى على هذ السبب ، فإنه لايجوز لها التذرع بذات الواقعة طلباً للتطليق فى الدعوى المعروضة ، و إذ إنتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذا النظر فإن النعى عليه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون يكون فى غير محله .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0017 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 1499
بتاريخ 26-11-1976
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للضرر 
فقرة رقم : 3 
النص فى المادة الثامنة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بأن " على الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلا جهدهما فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرارها " و فى المادة التاسعة بأنه " إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو منها أو جهل الحال قررا التفريق بطلقة بائنة " و فى المادة الحادية عشرة بأنه " على الحكمين أن يرفعا إلى القاضى ما يقررانه و على القاضى أن يحكم بمقتضاه " يدل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على أن المشرع خول الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين و يبذلا جهدهما فى الإصلاح فإن أمكن على طريقة معينة قرراها ، و إذا عحزا عن الإصلاح و كانت الإساءة من الزوج أو من الزوجين معاً أو جهل الحال بأن غم عليهما سوياً الوقوف على أى من الزوجين كانت منه الإساءة قرراً التفريق بينهما بطلقة بائنة ، أما إذا كانت الإساءة من الزوجة دون الزوج فلا يكون هناك تفريق تجنباً - طبقاً لما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية - لأسباب إغراء الزوجة المشاكسة على فصم عرى الزوجية بلا مبرر . و هذه الأحكام - فيما عدا كون الإساءة من الزوجة - مستمدة من فقه المالكية و من المنصوص عليه فيه أنه إذا إتفق الحكمان على رأى رفعاه إلى القاضى الذى عليه أن ينفذ ما قرراه دون معارضة أو مناقصة و لو كان حكمهما مخالفاً لمذهبه .*
*[/align]*

----------

